# Babara Wussow spielt "Buhlschaft"



## LuigiHallodri (26 Sep. 2011)

Ausschnitt aus der BZ:

_Intendantin Brigitte Grothum (76) besetzte Barbara Wussow (50) für den Bühnen-Klassiker im Berliner Dom. „Sex ist keine Frage von nackigem Fleisch“, sagt sie. „Die Erotik liegt im Blick, in der Bewegung. Da kann man selbst in einem Sack sexy sein.“

Buhlen aber wird Barbara Wussow ab 20. Oktober traditionell in roter Robe, die ihr auf den Leib geschneidert wird. Enge Korsage, schmale Spaghetti-Träger, tief geschlitzter Rock. Noch einen Zacken schärfer als das Kleid, das sie am Dienstag bei ihrer Vorstellung in der Mercedes Gallery Unter den Linden und auf dem Domplatz trug. Ihr Dekolleté hielt mithilfe einer Sicherheitsnadel, der schwarze Unterrock blitzte bei ihren beschwingten Bewegungen kokett hervor._ 





Vorgängerinnen in dieser Rolle waren ua. Jenny Elvers und Katarina Witt.


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2011)

Bah, zu prüde


----------

